# ""

## shoka

,   ,  - -   ,   -    (   ).

           2  2019.  , ,  , .       ""        ,     ,   .

,   (   2019)     ,        "",            ,        ,    ,    .

   :
-  ,             ;
-  ,      -  ,     (    ,      ):  ,   ,   ,    ( 400 ., 2 ). 
            ,    ,   ,     (        ),  11 ,    ,      (   01 ),   . 
       ,    ,    ,     ,  ,       " "      .     ,   . ,      -     (   ,      ).

    ,          (   ).    ,          ,        (         ).

     .     ,          .

         ,       ,            ,     "  ".  ,    ,        ,            .
    ,           2  2019,                   , , 
         2  2019    ,                   -.
                  .

      . 
   ,        ,   ,                ?

  -  .            ,       .      .

----------


## shoka

.    " ".
       ,       .   ?    ?

----------


## olga-osina

,

----------


## .

> ,        ,  ,                ?


 . 
         . -

----------


## shoka

> . 
>          . -


  ,          .   2  2019    1400 .   1600 .         ,      -.

----------


## -

*shoka*,   (    ),  ""  -   ( ).    "",    .  ,  ,  ))). !!!   "" ,   - ((    .

----------


## shoka

. 
     ,      ,  ,             (           ).      -     ,  -   ,    . 11     5 .  (, )!
 "" ...


 ,          -    (    2019 ,      -   5 .,  20%) ,           -            .
  ...

  ,               .
!     ,    .

----------


## shoka

" "  ,     .
       -       (  ),          .
     ?

-    " ",  ?   ,                  ,   ?
    ,       ?

----------


## olga-osina

> -    " ",  ?


 ""

----------


## spb.zaika

?    .

----------


## NikGerka

> ?    .


       ,      )

----------


## olga-osina

> ,      )


     ?

----------


## NikGerka

> ?


    80   .

----------


## olga-osina

> 80   .


  ,  .

----------


## NikGerka

> ,  .


,  ,           .       200 ,    ,   ))

----------


## olga-osina

!

----------


## spb.zaika

. .  ,  .

----------

